# SEC dominance over the Pac-12



## Atchafalaya (Sep 6, 2014)

A great article that will send certain Pac-12 fans into a tailspin.

SEC vs Pac-12 All-Time Head-to-Head Football Record http://secfootballonline.com/sec-vs-pac-12-football-record/

A few highlights:



> The SEC has an all-time record of 111-76-10 (152-107-13 when you add MU-CU) and a winning percentage of .589 in head-to-head matchups against Pac-12 teams.





> The LSU Tigers own the Pac-12 Conference in football. LSU has the best head-to-head record of any SEC or Pac-12 team. The Tigers are 22-4 overall with a winning percentage of .846 against the Pac-12. Wonder how many National Championships LSU could have won if it had joined the Pac-12 instead of the SEC?



And my favorite 


> If you know anyone that spouts rhetoric about the Pac-12 being better than the SEC in football, feel free to send them our way. We will be happy to inform them of the truth. And The truth is in black and white here. Also, don’t give me that, “Who has the better record in the 2000â€²s” crap. The SEC was 9-11 against the Pac-12 in the 2000â€²s, not counting Mizzou and TAMU, big deal. What about the 70â€²s, 80â€²s, and 90â€²s? Why not look those numbers up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2014)

It won't matter... You can show facts to Liberals all day but they'll look the other direction and come up with their own..


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Your right, they do!  In the BCS era the SEC is 13-12 vs the PAC-12.    1-1 last year.  Are those the numbers you speak of?



13-12 is a .520 winning record over the Pac-12. 
Throw in those 9 BCS titles won by SEC teams in that same time period and I say the SEC has been the best conference of the BCS era.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 6, 2014)

* But, here’s a betting nugget to keep in mind: The Pac-12 is 16-8-3 against the spread in the past 27 games vs. the SEC, highlighting the notion that the conference out West is often undervalued and perhaps underrated.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> * But, here’s a betting nugget to keep in mind: The Pac-12 is 16-8-3 against the spread in the past 27 games vs. the SEC, highlighting the notion that the conference out West is often undervalued and perhaps underrated.



How do you find this because I have been looking for SEC and PAC 12 records in BCS era or just in general.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> * But, here’s a betting nugget to keep in mind: The Pac-12 is 16-8-3 against the spread in the past 27 games vs. the SEC, highlighting the notion that the conference out West is often undervalued and perhaps underrated.






Wow, you are reaching... I thought you were all about the "RESULTS" on the field...


It's what you said.. Your words..



> But again, I don't care about human polls, recruiting polls, or any other factor decided by HUMAN beliefs! I care about what happens on the field. ACTUAL win loss records!





> I use actual results of games played on the field. Not some pre conceived notion that just because a team is ranked #1 by computers and human beings, that it means they are #1 on the football field!





> Let me get this straight. The actual records of teams now doent matter? Head to head games that occur on the field don't matter?





Aren't spreads done by humans and their thoughts about an outcome?? 

Instead, the FACTS (On Field, per you) is the SEC has a winning record during the BCS era and the all-time record..

You spin things faster than the man you put in the White House...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow, you are reaching... I thought you were all about the "RESULTS" on the field...
> 
> 
> It's what you said.. Your words..
> ...




I wonder what the next "SPIN" will be...


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder what the next "SPIN" will be...


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 6, 2014)

And at the end of the day.....it means nothing. New season, new hurdles, new players. Of course, I am too busy cheering for my team to be worrying about everyone else's conference. 

Bring on the (flawed but better than BCS) playoffs!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

Is a .500 winning percentage during regular season games in the BCS era what you guys call dominance?


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Is a .500 winning percentage during regular season games in the BCS era what you guys call dominance?



Are you gonna answer my question??


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Are you gonna answer my question??



Research.  Now show me where the dominance is?

http://usc.247sports.com/Board/29/Contents/Comparing-the-Pac-12-vs-the-SEC-in-the-BCS-Era-7858404


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> A great article that will send certain Pac-12 fans into a tailspin.
> 
> SEC vs Pac-12 All-Time Head-to-Head Football Record http://secfootballonline.com/sec-vs-pac-12-football-record/
> 
> ...


 thanks Randy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2014)

Straight from a Pac-12 coach's mouth-

"They should claim themselves as the best league in the country because they've earned it and they've done it," Arizona's Rodriguez said of the SEC.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Straight from a Pac-12 coach's mouth-
> 
> "They should claim themselves as the best league in the country because they've earned it and they've done it," Arizona's Rodriguez said of the SEC.



Who cares what Rich Rod thinks.  I can think of another coach who said the SEC was overrated, and his team proved it on the field.  

Do you care to refute the actual link I posted the link too?  Those are FACTS!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll help you out!  From the link I posted!

PAC.................................SEC 
3-3.....road......................0-2....road 
3-0.....home.....................0-3....home 
8-7.....neutral..................14-6...neutral 
14-10(58%)....................14-11(56%)

The numbers are pretty even. 
Win percentages are almost identical.
The only real difference is the Pac played about 
2x as many road games and also played approx 
100 more games vs the better conferences.
The PAC played approx 30-35% of their OOC games on the road. 
The SEC played only approx 10-15% OOC road games.
Plus, the SEC played 280 more games vs 
the 3 weakest conferences (Conf USA, MAC, & the Sun Belt) and D1aa teams. 
SEC played 377 games against the weakest competition 
The Pac played only 97 games versus those same teams.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Who cares what Rich Rod thinks.  I can think of another coach who said the SEC was overrated, and his team proved it on the field.
> 
> Do you care to refute the actual link I posted the link too?  Those are FACTS!



Facts, like BCS championships?  NOBODY, if they're being honest with themselves, would argue against the idea that the SEC is the top conference.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2014)

You keep dodging my question about UCLA's win over Memphis.  Is UCLA a top 15 team?


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Research.  Now show me where the dominance is?
> 
> http://usc.247sports.com/Board/29/Contents/Comparing-the-Pac-12-vs-the-SEC-in-the-BCS-Era-7858404



Your facts are from beginning of BCS era to 2010 season NOT the BCS era.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

I didn't dodge your question.  The simple answer is I don't know.  They haven't looked like a top 15 team.  Early polls are just a wild guess anyways.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Your facts are from beginning of BCS era to 2010 season NOT the BCS era.



Actually, it's 2011.  But very little changed!  Care to refute those stats?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow, you are reaching... I thought you were all about the "RESULTS" on the field...
> 
> 
> It's what you said.. Your words..
> ...




Oh JJ.....   Just answer a few questions for me and we'll put this to rest.. I don't want any of your spin on things, just a simple YES or NO. Just a simple YES or NO! None of your stupid Stats, just simple facts that showed results "ON THE FIELD" as YOU have said YOU only care about hundreds of times.. I don't care about spreads or any of that crap. Win and losses... At the end of the day that is the ONLY thing that matters.

The SAD thing is you won't just answer.. You'll come up with some more crap to spin things.... That is what Liberals do.. 


1. Does the SEC have more wins over the PAC12 since they started playing football?

2. Does the SEC have more wins against the PAC12 in the BCS era?

3. Does the SEC have more National Titles than the PAC12 during the BCS era?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats how I know your beat.  You can't refute the "stupid stats"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Thats how I know your beat.  You can't refute the "stupid stats"!




Like I said... You couldn't answer 3 simple questions which show the "TRUE FACTS" that you yourself said you only cared about. On the Field Results.... Why won't you answer the 3 questions JJ... Is it because it will show you being WRONG!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I said... You couldn't answer 3 simple questions which show the "TRUE FACTS" that you yourself said you only cared about. On the Field Results.... Why won't you answer the 3 questions JJ... Is it because it will show you being WRONG!!



I've answered your question.  The SEC is 13-12, 12-12 during regular season games.   That's the only thing that matters.  We aren't arguing all time.  All time, Princeton has won more NC then anyone.  We aren't arguing BCS NC's, because only one was a head to head game.  We are arguing SEC dominance against the PAC-12 in the BCS era.  The SEC is 12-12 in regular season games, and 1-0 in bowl games.  Is one game over .500 dominace, or about as equal as you can possibly get?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I've answered your question.  The SEC is 13-12, 12-12 during regular season games.   That's the only thing that matters.  We aren't arguing all time.  All time, Princeton has won more NC then anyone.  We aren't arguing BCS NC's, because only one was a head to head game.  We are arguing SEC dominance against the PAC-12 in the BCS era.  The SEC is 12-12 in regular season games, and 1-0 in bowl games.  Is one game over .500 dominace, or about as equal as you can possibly get?




Liberals..... Can't do what you ask them to do.. Answer "Yes" or "No" to 3 questions and instead you get a paragraph trying to explain themselves.. 


No wonder our country is going to crap...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Liberals..... Can't do what you ask them to do.. Answer "Yes" or "No" to 3 questions and instead you get a paragraph trying to explain themselves..
> 
> 
> No wonder our country is going to crap...



2 out of three of those questions have nothing to do with the topic.  Why can't you stay on topic, and why won't you answer the question I asked that has to do with the argument of SEC dominance over the PAC-12 during the BCS era?  You know why?  Because you know I'm right.  I've posted the real facts and evidence!  You can't do the same.  If you could, you would!

I'm not the one trying to bring up stuff that has nothing to do with the argument.  But since you did, Princeton has won more NC's then any school in the SEC.  Does that make them dominate over the SEC?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> 2 out of three of those questions have nothing to do with the topic.  Why can't you stay on topic, and why won't you answer the question I asked that has to do with the argument of SEC dominance over the PAC-12 during the BCS era?  You know why?  Because you know I'm right.  I've posted the real facts and evidence!  You can't do the same.  If you could, you would!
> 
> I'm not the one trying to bring up stuff that has nothing to do with the argument.  But since you did, Princeton has won more NC's then any school in the SEC.  Does that make them dominate over the SEC?



 You have only 1 topic in every thread in the Sports Forum.. SEC Bias... SEC Bias... Well, if you honestly answer those 3 questions you wouldn't have ANYTHING else to argue about. We have beat the PAC12 in the BCS era and have won more games. We have more National Titles but you don't care about those since they were basically given to the SEC..... 

As far as Princeton... Well... No, they are not dominate over the SEC. The SEC wasn't established until 1933. Princeton has three titles since that time which would point that the SEC ended Princeton's run of "Claimed, Shared" titles...

Next..


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You have only 1 topic in every thread in the Sports Forum.. SEC Bias... SEC Bias... Well, if you honestly answer those 3 questions you wouldn't have ANYTHING else to argue about. We have beat the PAC12 in the BCS era and have won more games. We have more National Titles but you don't care about those since they were basically given to the SEC.....
> 
> As far as Princeton... Well... No, they are not dominate over the SEC. The SEC wasn't established until 1933. Princeton has three titles since that time which would point that the SEC ended Princeton's run of "Claimed, Shared" titles...
> 
> Next..



Why has the SEC won a much higher rate of NC's since the BCS inception?  Prior to the BCS, they won 10% of all National Championships.  Since then, they have won almost 50%. Why the sudden and drastic change if it's not bias?

Besides.  The BCS bias goes for the BCS National Championship game.  It has nothing to do with head to head games played on the field.  The SEC has only become "dominate" during the BCS era.  Before that, they were just another conference.  If the SEC is so dominate, why does the record on the field not show that against other conferences?  I'm not talking the BCS NC game.  I'm talking about head to head meetings during the regular season.  Why don't the have a .700 winning percentage against the PAC-12 or the BIG-12.  If they are honestly the dominate conference, why does the record not show it?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 8, 2014)

As an outsider to both conferences, I have to say that both sides are just too hard headed to even try to see the other point of view.

FACT: The SEC is the best conference.

ALSO A FACT:  Good football is also played outside the SEC.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> As an outsider to both conferences, I have to say that both sides are just too hard headed to even try to see the other point of view.
> 
> FACT: The SEC is the best conference.
> 
> ALSO A FACT:  Good football is also played outside the SEC.



Bingo, but don't worry, Ray Finkle will not rest until proven correct.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> FACT: The SEC is the best conference.
> 
> ALSO A FACT:  Good football is also played outside the SEC.



Agreed.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> As an outsider to both conferences, I have to say that both sides are just too hard headed to even try to see the other point of view.
> 
> FACT: The SEC is the best conference.
> 
> ALSO A FACT:  Good football is also played outside the SEC.



This^^^ What JJ doesn't get is everybody says the SEC is the dominate conference. PAc 12 fans, ACC fans EVERYBODY BUT JJ. Just leave and go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> As an outsider to both conferences, I have to say that both sides are just too hard headed to even try to see the other point of view.
> 
> FACT: The SEC is the best conference.
> 
> ALSO A FACT:  Good football is also played outside the SEC.



^^^THIS^^!! I live in PAC12 country and THEY all say the SEC... They are also huge NFL fans and if you take the SEC talent out of the NFL Draft their wouldn't be a 1st round.. LSU leads the SEC with the 39 players on active NFL rosters followed by Alabama(36), Florida(33) and Georgia(33). That's just 4 teams and don't include people on injury reserve.



Buck Roar said:


> Just leave and go troll somewhere else.



^^^^^ESPECIALLY THIS!!!!^^^^^^

I wonder if we could sign a petition like the liberal nut jobs do and have him exiled in the name of... hmmmm... I know... I'M OFFENDED!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Quesstion for ya JJ... If BYU finishes the season undefeated, do they belong in the playoff??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quesstion for ya JJ... If BYU finishes the season undefeated, do they belong in the playoff??



And before you answer.... You should look back a couple years with your posts before you stick your foot in your mouth..... Again... Just saying....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2014)

I love college football season! The passion is unequaled! 

PACifier 12 Conference For those who cry like a baby about everything SEC!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^^THIS^^!! I live in PAC12 country and THEY all say the SEC... They are also huge NFL fans and if you take the SEC talent out of the NFL Draft their wouldn't be a 1st round.. LSU leads the SEC with the 39 players on active NFL rosters followed by Alabama(36), Florida(33) and Georgia(33). That's just 4 teams and don't include people on injury reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you live in Utah!  That is not PAC-12 country!  That's like saying Texas is SEC country because A&M is now in the SEC.



Browning Slayer said:


> Quesstion for ya JJ... If BYU finishes the season undefeated, do they belong in the playoff??



Absolutely, why wouldn't they?


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> As an outsider to both conferences, I have to say that both sides are just too hard headed to even try to see the other point of view.
> 
> FACT: The SEC is the best conference.
> 
> ALSO A FACT:  Good football is also played outside the SEC.



Yep. End of discussion.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 19, 2014)

We're in the final weeks of the regular season and we have 1 ACC, 1 PAC-12, and 2 SEC teams in the final four. If things hold steady we could have have a SEC vs PAC-12 match up in the championship. How would Jet Jockey claim bias then?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 19, 2014)

The superiority of the SEC really gets to you.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> * But, here’s a betting nugget to keep in mind: The Pac-12 is 16-8-3 against the spread in the past 27 games vs. the SEC, highlighting the notion that the conference out West is often undervalued and perhaps underrated.



Not enough data to sample... I'd be interested who the 16-8-3 teams were... standings and etc.

That would say something...

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 20, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> We're in the final weeks of the regular season and we have 1 ACC, 1 PAC-12, and 2 SEC teams in the final four. If things hold steady we could have have a SEC vs PAC-12 match up in the championship. How would Jet Jockey claim bias then?



I've always said the new playoff would be better, but still deeply flawed.  Oregon is still #3 in the AP and USA today polls.  If this were still the BCS, and everyone won out, Oregon would still be on the outside looking in due to poll bias.  It's kind of hard to leave Oregon out of the top 4 when they have one of the best records against ranked teams.  The fact that Miss St is ahead of 1 loss Big-12 teams is a joke, and still shows SEC bias.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 20, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Not enough data to sample... I'd be interested who the 16-8-3 teams were... standings and etc.
> 
> That would say something...
> 
> Roll Tide!!



Here's a little of that info.  Not up to date, but you get the point.

http://tucsoncitizen.com/wildcatrep...e-a-backseat-to-sec-in-head-to-head-matchups/

Edit.  Here's more current info.

http://tucsoncitizen.com/wildcatrep...tball-examining-the-past-14-years-vs-the-sec/


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Thats how I know your beat.  You can't refute the "stupid stats"!



Stats are for losers.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 20, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Stats are for losers.



COLORADO!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 20, 2014)

bullgator said:


> The superiority of the SEC really gets to you.



Let's take the BCS era.  The SEC was (and still is) the best conference.  I wouldn't say the _conference _was dominant.  I would say the Go Gata and Bama was "dominant".  Out of the 7 straight titles, there's 5 of them.  Auburn and LSU contributed 1 each.  There's 4 teams out of 12 that have won titles, and 2 of those won 1.  That actually leaves us with 2 truly dominant teams.

What gets to everyone else is the 8 teams with no hardware thumping their chest over the accomplishments that their team can't reach.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What gets to everyone else is the 8 teams with no hardware thumping their chest over the accomplishments that their team can't reach.



That sounds just like the ACC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 20, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That sounds just like the ACC.



Not this fan.  BTW, we don't share our title with our rivals.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's take the BCS era.  The SEC was (and still is) the best conference.  I wouldn't say the _conference _was dominant.  I would say the Go Gata and Bama was "dominant".  Out of the 7 straight titles, there's 5 of them.  Auburn and LSU contributed 1 each.  There's 4 teams out of 12 that have won titles, and 2 of those won 1.  That actually leaves us with 2 truly dominant teams.
> 
> What gets to everyone else is the 8 teams with no hardware thumping their chest over the accomplishments that their team can't reach.


Actually I was speaking to our PAC 12 brethren. 
Anyway since you bring it up, the BCS goes back to 1998, won by Tennessee and giving FSU a second BCS title. It also gives the SEC 9 of the 16 championships. The other 7 were spread out to at least 3 other conferences.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's take the BCS era.  The SEC was (and still is) the best conference.  I wouldn't say the _conference _was dominant.  I would say the Go Gata and Bama was "dominant".  Out of the 7 straight titles, there's 5 of them.  Auburn and LSU contributed 1 each.  There's 4 teams out of 12 that have won titles, and 2 of those won 1.  That actually leaves us with 2 truly dominant teams.
> 
> What gets to everyone else is the 8 teams with no hardware thumping their chest over the accomplishments that their team can't reach.



Actually Bama has won 3, LSU and Florida have won 2 each, Auburn and Tennessee have won 1 each. That's 42% of the old SEC teams that won titles. The next two closest conferences are the BIG-12 at 16% (Texas, Oklahoma) and the ACC at 8% (FSU).

So yeah, you might say the SEC was the dominant conference of the BCS era.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 20, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Actually I was speaking to our PAC 12 brethren.
> Anyway since you bring it up, the BCS goes back to 1998, won by Tennessee and giving FSU a second BCS title. It also gives the SEC 9 of the 16 championships. The other 7 were spread out to at least 3 other conferences.



Even the old Big East conference (1) has more BCS titles than the Pac-12 (0).


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> Actually Bama has won 3, LSU and Florida have won 2 each, Auburn and Tennessee have won 1 each. That's 42% of the old SEC teams that won titles. The next two closest conferences are the BIG-12 at 16% (Texas, Oklahoma) and the ACC at 8% (FSU).
> 
> So yeah, you might say the SEC was the dominant conference of the BCS era.



Never said it wasn't the best conference, but you can still sum up most of the titles to Saban and Meyer.  I never heard of any Cal or Oregon State fans thumping their chest when USC was dominating.

I referred to the streak, since that's what y'all love to hollar about, "_We_ won 7 straight."  No, other teams in your conference won 7 straight.  _You _won nothing.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2014)

JJ,

Let it go dude. You are arguing semantics and all it will do is leave you tired and frustrated. When I first joined woody's back before it was affiliated with gon, I would argue like you about the strength of the BIG. Than the BCS started, and up until just the last couple of years, the Big was ahead of or tied with the sec in head to head bowl games ,and almost all of them where great games showing the conference was much closer in strength than further apart. My argument the whole time was that the sec was better than the Big overall but it wasn't dominant by any stretch. The last 5 or 6 years the Big has fallen off. Its not life or death or the end of the world. The big still plays very good football by many teams and teams like Penn St ands UM will get its act together and improve the conference as well.

At the end of the day, who cares. It has changed from decade to decade and it will change again over the decades. It doesn't bother me to say the sec is the best conference because it simply is. Is it dominant, no and anyone arguing such foolishness is just that, foolish!!! Your problem is you won't even admit its the best. Its like, if you admit that, than you are admitting its dominant and that just drives you crazy. Like I said, let it go and enjoy college football and when you team wins it all, then you can beat your chest as you should. If your team doesn't win, than it is no worse than any other team that didn't win it, including every team in the sec not holding the trophy.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2014)

The seething hatred for the world dominating SEC by the wannabes is palpable in this thread.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The seething hatred for the world dominating SEC by the wannabes is palpable in this thread.



I can't speak for the wannabes, but from the reigning, it's just annoying.

The ones crowing the loudest about the dominance of the conference are the wannabes from inside the conference.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 21, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> JJ,
> 
> Let it go dude. You are arguing semantics and all it will do is leave you tired and frustrated. When I first joined woody's back before it was affiliated with gon, I would argue like you about the strength of the BIG. Than the BCS started, and up until just the last couple of years, the Big was ahead of or tied with the sec in head to head bowl games ,and almost all of them where great games showing the conference was much closer in strength than further apart. My argument the whole time was that the sec was better than the Big overall but it wasn't dominant by any stretch. The last 5 or 6 years the Big has fallen off. Its not life or death or the end of the world. The big still plays very good football by many teams and teams like Penn St ands UM will get its act together and improve the conference as well.
> 
> At the end of the day, who cares. It has changed from decade to decade and it will change again over the decades. It doesn't bother me to say the sec is the best conference because it simply is. Is it dominant, no and anyone arguing such foolishness is just that, foolish!!! Your problem is you won't even admit its the best. Its like, if you admit that, than you are admitting its dominant and that just drives you crazy. Like I said, let it go and enjoy college football and when you team wins it all, then you can beat your chest as you should. If your team doesn't win, than it is no worse than any other team that didn't win it, including every team in the sec not holding the trophy.



Snook, I agree. The SEC is currently best, no doubt. No conference could ever claim dominance in the truest definition of the word.


----------

